

Google Play’s App Store and Developer Community Grew Faster Than Apple’s in 2014 - lmedinas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/13/google-plays-app-store-and-developer-community-grew-faster-than-apples-in-2014/

======
dkopi
"The difference in sizes between Apple and Google’s stores has a lot to do
with the ways the two companies choose to manage their mobile app
marketplaces. Apple puts developers’ apps through a more extensive review
process, while Google allows its developers to publish directly, only stepping
in after the fact to deal with things like Terms of Service violations or
mobile malware distributions."

Which they do in a harsh and unapologetic way. The net is filled with accounts
by developers who have had their apps removed or developer accounts closed
with very little explanations or support on how to restore their account.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/2jw9cj/as_an_and...](http://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/2jw9cj/as_an_android_developer_and_user_having_your/)

------
millstone
> More developers joined Google in 2014 than Apple and Google combined

Maybe that should read "Apple and Amazon?"

